# Mac Pro 5.1 + Mojave + RX580 + windows 10 (disque externe)= device non reconnu



## AlexMtl (30 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Mac pro 5.1 + Mojave + une Sapphire RX580. Ne pouvant installer Windows 10 via Bootcamp (Ce Mac ne prend pas en charge Boot Camp) sur un de mes disques internes, j'ai essayé de faire une installation de Windows 10 sur un SSD externe (USB3) afin de pouvoir profiter des avantages (jeux) de Windows. Pour cela, je suis passé par parallel desktop (installation de Windows 10) et wintousb pour créer un disque externe Windows 10. Une fois branché à mon Mac pro, au démarrage (ayant choisi le fameux disque externe comme disque de démarrage, je n'ai pas de Boot screen), j'ai un message de no device. Je dois redémarrer en vidant la vram pour avoir de nouveau mon Mojave. J'ai branché mon disque dur externe à mon Macbook pro mid 2010 avec High Sierra et là via le boot screen, je peux choisir mon disque externe et finaliser l'installation de Windows 10 sur ce dernier. Une fois complétée, je peux utiliser Windows 10 sur mon macbook pro. Mises à jour faites, je décide de rebrancher mon disque dur externe à mon mac pro, je démarre et là le même message..... Sincèrement, je ne comprends pas. Est-ce que c'est le fait que j'ai Mojave qui bloque le démarrage de Windows ? Est-ce ma RX580 ? Y a-t-il quelque chose à faire ? Si j'installe High Sierra sur mon Mac pro, est-ce que cela va marcher ? Est-ce que quelqu'un peu m'aider ?

La mission en résumé: faire en sorte que je puisse utiliser Windows 10 installé sur un disque externe sur mon Mac pro 5.1 (Mojave + RX580) afin de pouvoir jouer.

Un grand merci,


----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,



AlexMtl a dit:


> Ne pouvant installer Windows 10 via Bootcamp (Ce Mac ne prend pas en charge Boot Camp)


Je ne suis pas spécialiste de BootCamp (je dirais même que je n'y connais rien), mais je suis très surpris par ce que tu écris !
Pour moi le MacPro 5,1 (et même plus ancien) prend en charge BootCamp.


----------



## Invité (31 Décembre 2021)

Locke a fait un post pour démarrer Win10 sur un SSD externe en USB, tu devrais te pencher dessus…





						Installation de Windows 10 21H1 dans un boîtier USB 3.0 ou avec un adaptateur...sans Assistant Boot Camp
					

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Installation de Windows 10 21H1 dans un boîtier USB 3.0 ou avec un adaptateur...sans Assistant Boot Camp...




					forums.macg.co


----------

